# The Sailor...



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'The Sailor is home, home from the seas'

Maybe forever, as I have divested myself of my very solid and safe ketch, which has given me great times and pleasure over 30 years. But I was not sorry to leave Greece this time - I will post more of that in the Greece section later(no time now, final loading of MH in progress)

However the home respite is short, as we 'set sail' in the 'Landcruiser'/MH early tomorrow for UK and MOT, with first hurdle being the temporary(for G20) German Border Controls. 

Second obstacle might be negotiating past BarryD, as he left Bergues Aire today heading East and we will arrive there Sun. Those who have read his 'unforced error' in another place will understand.

We will be in touch periodically - 'You Lucky People' - come on whose catchphrase was that?

Geoff


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> 'The Sailor is home, home from the seas'
> 
> Maybe forever, as I have divested myself of my very solid and safe ketch, which has given me great times and pleasure over 30 years. But I was not sorry to leave Greece this time - I will post more of that in the Greece section later(no time now, final loading of MH in progress)
> 
> ...


Tommy Trinder.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Did you inform the Coastguard, so they could cancel the navigation warning?>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hallo Sailor :kiss:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Any pictures of the boat?.

ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Hallo Sailor :kiss:


You of course mean: a l'eau, c'est l'heure. The motto of the French Navy!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> You of course mean: a l'eau, c'est l'heure. The motto of the French Navy!


Oh, do I? What he says Geoff:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Tuggs :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hi Tuggs :wave::wave::wave:


Your talking to the wrong Geoff, its Kapitän Geoff the pilot not tugboat the proper sailor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Senile old tart :roll: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2633146-post3.html


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Senile old tart :roll: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2633146-post3.html


But, but you didn´t quote that at the time and the thread heading is `The Sailor´ who is Kapitän Geoff, stop trying to confuse me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> But, but you didn´t quote that at the time and the thread heading is `The Sailor´ who is Kapitän Geoff, stop trying to confuse me.


Why would I need to quote anything Gerty girl, I wrote Tuggs NOT Geoff, only you seem to have missed that salient point


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Watch it, you, Kev, don't you call me a senile old tart, even if it is true.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She's easy confused 

Bless her

Now what have I done wrong Jan ?

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Watch it, you, Kev, don't you call me a senile old tart, even if it is true.


Only to your face Geoff 00


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Did you inform the Coastguard, so they could cancel the navigation warning?>


Tugs

It was only the other boats in the yard that were in danger recently - thus discission to get rid.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Any pictures of the boat?.
> 
> ray.


Only printed ones so not down-loadable - sorry.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could use a phone cam and take pictures Geoff.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You could use a phone cam and take pictures Geoff.


Kev

As I said I was home(i.e.Poland) having left the boat in Greece, but am now in UK, since 1130, so the phone would need a bloody long-range camera.

Do keep up Kev .:surprise::wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What I meant was take pictures of any pictures you already had Geoff, not of the actual vessel.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Y'r'alll a laff a minute!


----------

